# Undertakers Picnic 1898



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

T H E
UNDERTAKER'S PICNIC. BY SOLOMON TOOMBS.
PriCE, 40 CENTS.
NEW YORK:
PUBLISHED BY
RICHARD A. SAALFIELD,
41 UNION SQUARE S.W. Cor. 17th Street.

Copyright 1891 by Richard A. Saalfield

The following words or song lyrics are printed along with the music:

*1. Everybody got an invitation

To be present on the grand occasion!

T'was to be a festive celebration

Of the Undertakers far and near.

All the crowd it moved along so dately

Most of them in carriages so stately

All the neighborhood admired them greatly,

Tho' of course, they never raised a cheer;

Tho' of course, they never raised a cheer.

2. Soon the sparkling beer began its flowing,

Smiles on solemn faces then were glowing,

Somebody, a cornet wildly blowing,

Sounded for the Undertakers reel.

Thr'o the mazy dance they all were flying,

Mourning hats about them gaily shying,

Jollity it took the place of sighing,

Everyone grew lively as an eel!

Everyone grew lively as an eel!

3. On the grass was spread a splendid dinner,

Fit enough to please a saint or sinner,

Not a soul of them grew any thinner

When they took the champagne off the ice!

Jokes and fun were everyware abounding

Till a man that all were there surrounding,

Took a fit of "coffin" most astounding!

This broke up the Picnic in a trice!

This broke up the Picnic in a trice!

CHORUS.

First came Mister Gravesall in a sober suit of black,

Then old Dusenbury in a Cemetery hack!

Coffinbury Nickelplate, who has a well filled purse,

Bones and Jones and other men whose names we won't re-hearse!*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes, I agree. Very cool!


----------

